# Hoof trimming - first time



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm about to go trim my goats hooves for the first time. I have let this go for way too long because it's kind of terrifying to me... Don't ask me why! I birthed two babies in my own bedroom, but the thought of trimming my goats hooves gets me slightly panicked! I'm a crazy lady sometimes.

I've watched several videos and looked at several diagrams... Any last words of advice?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Start with your most patient goat and take a little at a time. I like to wear gloves while trimming to protect my hands. You'll do fine.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, I'm going in... Got my foot rot shears, my leather gloves, and my blood stop powder... Wish me luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep, secure the goats head a little high and take your time. Don't worry about their fussing. Wear a glove on your non-cutting hand.

When I started trimming I really liked to take a Sharpie/permanent marker with me and scissors. Then I would trim the hair away from where the hair meets the hoof and then use the marker to draw a line parallel to the "coronary band" a few inches down the hoof. That was a really great visual help once you turned the hoof over to trim to make sure that I was trimming to the right angle and getting it flat.

If you take some photos we can provide pointers but really just more practice and watching more videos is the best way to get better!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I got one done! Sheesh, it took me almost 45 minutes! My poor goat was such a trooper. The other one is gonna require an assistant, she's fussy ️

So the back hooves seemed to be ok, but there were a few spots on the front ones that looked not so great to me.









There are two spots - one on each outside edge of both front hooves. I've only attached one photo because it looks the same on both hooves.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

a good start but you will need to do more. I will let someone better with words to explain it to you. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I dig that out and trim it back as far as I can to keep it open. That's how foot rot starts here.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty dog gone good! 
You can still take a bit more off the toes where you see those dark indentations.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are a few spots along the outside walls that have a little rot or unhealthiness but overall really nothing to be concerned about. You do need to trim the entire surface further down further though. You don't want to see the little pockets where dirt is trapped right at the tips of the toes like in your photo and trimming it further will take care of those little spots on the outside walls as well. Keep taking very thin layers off the entire surface (walls & frog & heels & toes) until clean healthy materials is present but before you get pink too obvious.

Overall - a really great job for a first timer!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We can't tell what the "before" looked like, but if that is your first hoof trim, you are a natural. You have a good grasp of the basics.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the critiques everyone! It feels great to have y'all (who have actually done this before) say I did a pretty good job. 

I feel like I took off so much, I was afraid it was going too far. But I'll have another go at it... Probably have to wait until tomorrow.

And Oreo's gonna have to wait until this weekend when my hubby can help me hold her... She's a serious wiggle worm!


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

I know Tenacross, I was kicking myself for not taking before shots. There was a lot of growth. It was folded over and cracked in several places. I feel so bad I let it go so long


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

By the way, how do you dig it out more? I was afraid I'd stab her if I used the point of the shears. Maybe I could use a crochet hook or knitting needle? I've got lots of those lying around... Seeing as how handwork is my first passion


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happydaymomma said:


> By the way, how do you dig it out more? I was afraid I'd stab her if I used the point of the shears. Maybe I could use a crochet hook or knitting needle? I've got lots of those lying around... Seeing as how handwork is my first passion


I think what they are saying is that it looks like you could take some more off to get below those "cruddy spots". What I like about the job you have done so far is that the foot looks level. So, IMO, if you were to take more toe, take a corresponding amount of heel to keep things level. I usually get that last little bit with the grinder. But I hate for you to think you didn't do good, 'cause you did.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a hoof pick first but usually have to dig with the pointed end of the trimmers. When you have little pockets like that you can always take more off. *wink*


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, so I haven't been able to get back out to trim hooves again yet. But I'm worried about the prospect of trimming Oreo's. She's the fussy one. And she's pregnant. And I'm terrified she'll flail around and break her leg or something. When I checked out her hooves the other day I put her in the milking stand and she kept trying to kick with the other leg and pull her head out. Scared the dickens out of me!

Any tips for trimming a spazzy goat's hooves?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a couple of goats that don't like to stand still. The only way I know is to pick up their hoof and hold it and try hard not to let it go to show her who is boss and that no matter what your going to trim her hoof. Sometimes I just put them on the stand and pick up hoof to look at it and let them get the idea I am not going to give up. But that's just me.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

happydaymomma said:


> Ok, so I haven't been able to get back out to trim hooves again yet. But I'm worried about the prospect of trimming Oreo's. She's the fussy one. And she's pregnant. And I'm terrified she'll flail around and break her leg or something. When I checked out her hooves the other day I put her in the milking stand and she kept trying to kick with the other leg and pull her head out. Scared the dickens out of me! Any tips for trimming a spazzy goat's hooves?


I agree with Frosty that you just don't allow them to think they even have a choice. Most of the fits goats throw are a bluff. Still I have been worried a few times about goat freaking out on the stand. Ideally you could have a helper stand on the opposite side of the trimmer and ensure the goats remains on the stand. If you are using a stand....


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Some of mine can really dance when I first put them on the stand. I just hold their hoof until they stop. I don't trim until they stop moving. Sometimes one of them will get a back leg off the stand. I just help them back up. I don't think they can seriously hurt themselves unless you left them unattended on the stand.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

Hoof trimming update... I got my hubby out there to help me last Sunday, and I cleaned up Louisa's a little more, and trimmed Oreo's too. And just in time for Oreo to kid on Wednesday evening! She's soooo much more mellow now  She'll let me sit down next to her, without being tied up and milk her! I haven't milked her out yet, we're dam raising, so I'll try that in a week or so. But she didn't really let me touch her much without running away before she kidded... Wonder how she'll do on the milking stand now?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a wooden stand - my hubby put little brackets on the side and made a side board with two legs that fit into the brackets so that I can use it on either side of the stanchon. Works great and the goat can't slip off the stand when I am working on them. I also have a few dancers when I do feet (yearlings) and they do fine if I leave them till my hubby can pet them and sweet talk them while I do feet. It works for them.


----------



## happydaymomma (Aug 21, 2014)

wndngrvr said:


> I leave them till my hubby can pet them and sweet talk them while I do feet. It works for them.


That's what I ended up doing and it worked great.

What a big difference it made when I told her she was a really good girl who was so good at getting her hooves trimmed! The power of positive thinking!


----------

